# duck hunting chat forums



## callman (Apr 1, 2009)

anyone know of a phone number to get a hold of Mod`s no one will return and email from me they told a while back they reset everything to log in and I haven't been able to log in for 8 months or so I`ve email the contact us link over a dozen times.

Thanks !!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

PM me. I don't understand callman you posted so evidently everything is working.


----------

